
CircleCI raises $6m Series A - pbiggar
http://blog.circleci.com/we-raised-a-6m-series-a/
======
pbiggar
I feel like I owe a special thanks to the HN community. You guys were
CircleCI's first customers, and we learned almost everything we know about
building a business and having happy customers from HN. This community is
amazing, and so much of our success is due to you guys!

~~~
outworlder
Congratulations!

The best thing about Circle for me is how fast it is, but more importantly,
how fast it _appears_ to be. Some of it I can attribute to clever tech
(running tests in parallel in multiple containers for the same build is
something that never occurred to us), but a major part is also clever UX.

------
fourspace
Congrats to Paul and the rest of the team! I have been recommending CircleCI
to all of my dev friends ever since my first experience with it over a year
ago.

We had a pretty tricky front end testing setup with our Rails app, due
primarily to some bleeding edge javascript interactions that needed to be
tested in a headless browser. It took ages to get right locally, so I had zero
confidence that Circle would handle it. I set up our repo and promptly forgot
about, as I was traveling out to SF for Startup School 2012.

While waiting in the lobby of YC for the pre-event dinner, I got an email from
Circle (actually, from Paul) that our repo was ready and all tests were
passing. PASSING?! Whoa. As I read it, I looked up from my phone and Paul was
standing in front of me. I wanted to give him a hug, but I settled for a
friendly thank you and a handshake. =)

~~~
caust1c
Can you share what you like most about CircleCI? What do you hate most about
it?

~~~
fourspace
For us, it just worked. I'm a one-man engineering team at a startup, so I
don't have the resources to devote to running an in-house CI setup. Circle
took care of it for us, and their UI and features are just perfect.

------
patio11
Congrats guys. Always nice to have more examples of "See? We're not all doing
mobifotosocialgames." Particularly when they're doing so well.

~~~
joshdick
Instead, they're helping people doing mobifotosocialgames.

It's a good business selling pickaxes during the gold rush.

~~~
nthj
We use Circle at my Rails consultancy. They make us more productive, which in
turn helps us work from wherever we want—a coffeeshop near home or anywhere in
the world.

Also, we're using Circle to help with a project for monthly life skills
training workshops. Not only will this project save the workshop staff 180
hours a month, but will also make it far easier for trainees to register for
the workshop. Circle is, indirectly, working to make thousands of people's
lives better each year.

Congratulations Circle, we're really happy for you guys!

------
base698
Congrats!

Good to see a Clojure based stack going places. We use it and have been super
happy with it.

------
saryant
Does Circle have a way to give builds more RAM yet? We really liked Circle
when we first tried it at Conspire but the 2GB cap meant we couldn't stay with
it and we've been fighting Jenkins on a daily basis ever since. Our tests
involve spinning up 5-6 JVMs to simulate an Akka cluster so we need a _lot_ of
RAM.

~~~
akbar501
What issues have you run into with Jenkins? Just curious.

~~~
saryant
A few times a week is decides to re-download all our dependencies for reasons
we haven't been able to figure out. That's the big one we've been dealing with
right now.

------
patrickod
Super excited to see this news and what the CircleCI team have planned. Can't
overstate how much I love CircleCI or how much easier it makes my life.
Definitely one of the best services I use day to day.

Congrats to the team! It's well deserved.

------
hughes
CircleCI made possible a fundamental change in our dev process. It is now an
integral part of our QA process and is present at every step of development.

------
josh2600
Saw these folks at CloudBeat last year. Thought their pitch was terrible but
OMG did I love the product (I still thought they should've won!).

Really glad to see they successfully raised a series A. I believe it was Paul
who pitched and when I went up to him afterwards I was blown away by how
humble, polite and just plain nice he was. Wishing these folks the best of
luck :).

------
desireco42
Am I right that it only supports github repos? Because however awesome github
is, I just prefer not to count how many repos I have. In other words, does it
support any git repo? Can't find it anywhere on their pages.

Would make me sad not to be able to use circleci, which has straight forward
use and value prop.

------
bensonperry
We've been using CircleCI for a few weeks and it's been a great experience.
The product is great and their customer service was awesome - they got back to
me almost immediately to help me fix a bug on my end. Great stuff!

------
gklitt
Congratulations! We've been happily using CircleCI as part our test/deploy
workflow for a few months. Github and Hipchat integration works great, the web
UI is easy to use, and ssh and parallelization are nice bonuses.

------
benarent
Congrats Paul, Allen and team. It's been a pleasure to see CircleCi grow into
the incredible fast CI service with a real detail in the UX of integrating
into developer workflow.

Can't wait to see what you do next.

------
mwarkentin
We use CircleCI heavily at Wave. Love their parallelization feature - we
brought a 25 minute test run down to 12. We could speed that up another 4x or
so if we felt like throwing more money at it.

------
dschwartz88
We've been on CircleCI for months now and in addition to being an absolutely
fabulous product the support has been astounding. Congrats guys, well
deserved.

------
allr
Good job guys, product looks nice!

We currently pay for Codeship, anybody experienced both and have some insights
to share? (not trying to start a war here!)

~~~
heynk
I personally pay for Codeship for my own projects, and we pay/use CircleCI at
up.co. I love both. Both have given us pain in random edge cases where things
just don't work, which is frustrating. Both have provided amazing support
whenever we needed it. Both have all of the technical needs we require. Both
accommodate the exact same Github-based workflow with Heroku & Hipchat.

My suggestion: flip a coin. Or choose based on something arbitrary like which
website design you like more. They are both great startups that deserve your
business.

------
destraynor
Huge congrats to Paul & Co - great team, with a great product. It's a genuine
joy to watch them do well.

------
ejain
CircleCI is really neat, going to ditch the slow CloudBees build server as
soon as CircleCI gets the last remaining issues sorted out. Hope the money
lets them hire someone who can write proper docs and changelogs :-)

------
Dirlewanger
Your guy's product is such a boon. Can't even begin to count the hours...no,
weeks saved due to it. Great to hear it.

------
sdegutis
This may just be the push I needed to investigate what CircleCI is and what
services and/or products it provides.

~~~
pbiggar
Reach out if you need any help; paul@circleci.com

~~~
imdsm
If you open offices in the UK, let me know...

------
mmanfrin
Awesome -- hopefully now they can address the memory leak :] (CircleCI is
wonderful otherwise).

------
barclay
Congrats, guys. Another big circleci fan here. Can't wait to see where they
go.

------
RafiqM
Congrats Paul & team :)

------
merloen
Congrats, we're a customer and we're approaching 10K builds...

------
ezarowny
Congrats! We use you guys and you absolutely deserve it.

Also, thanks for the stickers!

------
captainmartyn
Congrats! My experience with CircleCI has been nothing but positive.

------
paddyoloughlin
Congratulations guys. Great news.

------
yoshyosh
Yay! Congrats paul :), keep it up

------
tomnewton
Well done. Great service!

------
thomaspun
Congrats Paul and team!

------
takacsv
Awesome! Congrats guys.

------
BadassFractal
Congrats!

